
The female entrepreneur stopping food waste - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50974009
======
Kaibeezy
_Female_ , you say?

Wasn’t aware BBC is a Ferengi-run operation.

Anyhoo, a marketplace for surplus restaurant food. Nice idea.

~~~
ccvannorman
"The male entrepreneur building giant tunnels to connect coastal cities"

~~~
Kaibeezy
See also:
[https://manwhohasitall.teemill.com/collection/men/](https://manwhohasitall.teemill.com/collection/men/)

“MALE DRUMMER” lol

------
xwowsersx
The title doesn't say "female" so why was it changed?

~~~
Kaibeezy
It did this morning. That’s the power of Hacker News!

~~~
xwowsersx
Haha that's funny. I was going to say it seems so backwards for HN to have
"female" while BBC didn't.

